# Dayton Audio UMM-6 USB Microphone vs miniDSP UMIK-1



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

I am completely new to this stuff, but decided to install my next system using miniDSP 2x4 and REW. I need a mic, but don't know the difference between them.
Does it matter which of these I pick? I am not a pro this is just for my own pleasure by the way.

TIA

Andrew


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i think they are both pretty much the same. Buy which ever one you can get the better deal on. If money is not an issue i would get the calibrated miniDSP UMIK-1 from:

Cross·Spectrum - Calibrated MiniDSP UMIK-1 Microphones for Sale


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

I contacted Cross Spectrum about this same question a couple weeks ago.

The UMM-6 has a higher noise floor level. Outside of that they're basically the same.

Straight from their website:
"The UMM-6 microphone has a relatively high noise floor of about 53 dB, compared to a noise floor of 30-40 dBA for the ECM8000 and EMM-6. This noise floor can cause issues with distortion measurements or measurements of quiet sources"

Calibrated UMIK-1's are on back order.


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll order a UMIK-1 from miniDSP. I think for my purposes their calibration file will be good enough.


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

If you haven't ordered yet, I would get the one from Cross Spectrum for sure as it is like a $10-$15 difference. You might think you don't want/care about the calibration file now, but if you get more into tuning you will wish you had it. Most peoples response is to get whatever one Cross Spectrum has in stock and is ready to ship. Right now that is the Dayton, but the Umik should be in stock here pretty soon from their website saying shipping starts in mid may.


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

ok, no rush so I'll wait. I'm not starting my install until June anyway.


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

It's ordered and seems like will be shipped mid-May which works for me.


----------



## michael92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Are the Minidsp UMIK1s calibration files that bad? I have one and now...now IDK if I made a smart decision.


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

It's not that the general calibration files are bad, but they aren't for each specific microphone either. It truly is a general file where they measure a few microphones here and there and as long as they are "within spec" on random microphones they ship them with the same calibration file. So your microphone is within spec. Which works for the general person/purpose.

Now, IF you really want to be accurate you need to know your exact microphones response capability so you can account for this in the tune. If your microphone capability drops 5db at 17,000hz for sure, by having REW take that calibration file into account for your microphone, it will adjust to that so your readings are accurate. If the general file only has a 3db dip, you will be a little off. Still close though.

To me, for an extra $20 to get your exact microphone calibration files it is worth it, especially if you are buying a microphone anyway. If you already have a mic, I wouldn't go and purchase another one.
Although I do think Herb at cross spectrum will calibrate yours for you if you send it to him and for a fee (don't know how much) if you are interested. Personally, I wouldn't worry about it though.

Edit* here is a link comparing the factory to CSL calibration files http://seriousaudioblog.blogspot.com/2012/04/should-you-get-your-measurement.html
Again not much difference but to me enough to buy the CSL if I was going to buy a new mic today. Not enough to replace an old mic if I already had one not from CSL


----------

